# Spiderlings and live food



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

I have read over and over that you should remove any uneaten food after 24 hours but if it's live food and the spiderling doesn't touch it how long should it be left in for?

I have had two Mexican red knee spiderlings for a week now but this is the second time I have tried them with food and they aren't touching them an keep running from the crickets. The crickets are about the same size as the spiders so I don't think they are too big. I took the crickets out before bed last time but I wanted to know should I leave them in tonight or maybe kill them and leave them over night which would seem safer for the spiders.

PS sorry if this has been asked before


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dragon7777 said:


> I have read over and over that you should remove any uneaten food after 24 hours but if it's live food and the spiderling doesn't touch it how long should it be left in for?
> 
> I have had two Mexican red knee spiderlings for a week now but this is the second time I have tried them with food and they aren't touching them an keep running from the crickets. The crickets are about the same size as the spiders so I don't think they are too big. I took the crickets out before bed last time but I wanted to know should I leave them in tonight or maybe kill them and leave them over night which would seem safer for the spiders.
> 
> PS sorry if this has been asked before


how big are the spiderlings? I reckon try killing a cricket and leave it in. if the spider eats it when it's dead then live ones are clearly too big. If they still refuse dead ones then they may be ready to moult.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> how big are the spiderlings? I reckon try killing a cricket and leave it in. if the spider eats it when it's dead then live ones are clearly too big. If they still refuse dead ones then they may be ready to moult.


+1 all of my spiderlings eat prrekilled crickets.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dragon7777 said:


> I have read over and over that you should remove any uneaten food after 24 hours but if it's live food and the spiderling doesn't touch it how long should it be left in for?
> 
> I have had two Mexican red knee spiderlings for a week now but this is the second time I have tried them with food and they aren't touching them an keep running from the crickets. The crickets are about the same size as the spiders so I don't think they are too big. I took the crickets out before bed last time but I wanted to know should I leave them in tonight or maybe kill them and leave them over night which would seem safer for the spiders.
> 
> PS sorry if this has been asked before


If they're running away from food they're probably not hungry, most of my slings have massive appetites, unless they're close to moulting the food is gone straight away lol. I leave livefood in for the same time as pre killed, gives the sling a chance if it wants to eat later on. 
I would guess that yours are getting ready to moult tbh.


----------



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

Sorry I didn't reply last night was busy trying to find my spider a temp home as he go out. I seen him running along the wall then he fall to the floor (I really hope he's going to be okay). They are only about 1cm I got them from the spider shop so I know they should be fine. My one is still running around an seems to be doing okay but I worried because I now a fall can kill them.

About the live food I killed the crickets and put the in but both spiders didn't touch them so I guess they might molt which will be cool.

on a side note I've always want a spider as a pet because we had one in my school and since my wife is scared of all spider I final talked her into getting one with my. I got spiderling so they wouldn't scared her because they are very small and they she can watch as they grow. 

by the way thank you all for the response


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

what are you keeping the slings in if they managed to get out?


----------



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

I was keeping them in critter keepers but I got some spice jars from asda (4 for £2). I've used a nail and put some holes in the top for air and fill it about half away up with vermiculite. I did use paper to block some of the air vent on the keepers but I think it got out where the lid opens. I'm hoping in a few months when they are bigger they can go back in.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 30, 2009)

How big are your slings? Depending on their size you might be able to find crickets that are smaller than them - if not, I've found really tiny slings will take bean weevils or fruit flys. The Spider Shop should be able to supply you with them if nowhere local has them in. 

Personally I've never had any luck feeding dead food to spiders, and I'd assumed it was because they hunt by vibration more than anything else, though hearing other people say they've managed to do it succesfully makes me think I might try it again sometime if I need to.


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

MrDan said:


> How big are your slings? Depending on their size you might be able to find crickets that are smaller than them - if not, I've found really tiny slings will take bean weevils or fruit flys. The Spider Shop should be able to supply you with them if nowhere local has them in.
> 
> Personally I've never had any luck feeding dead food to spiders, and I'd assumed it was because they hunt by vibration more than anything else, though hearing other people say they've managed to do it succesfully makes me think I might try it again sometime if I need to.


my A.Genic sling only seems to like pre killed crickets, ive put live ones in a few times but he just runs away from them but then ive taken them out and beheaded them and put them back in and ive seen him walking around with it in his mouth.
the crickets were only the size of his abdomen, so i dont think they were too big, i think hes just abit of a wimp haha


----------



## carlosgibson (Jun 16, 2011)

hi i have 3 x L.Parahybana slings from the spider shop - ive been ordering my crickets from www livefoodsdirect co uk i get the black hatch crickets which are the same size as ants and they love them - the only draw back is they dont stay alive very long so im trying to feed them crickets roughly the same size as the slings which i get from my local pet supplier but when i tried them in live today the slings just ran away from the crickets so ive now killed the crickets and left them in but if they havent eaten the crickets by the time i get in tonight im gonna go back to ordering the small crickets from livefoodsdirect - i hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

This is just to update my little one (which is bigger then my wife) has finally eaten today. I got a small crickets tub from reptile supplies (when I ordered my snake food) to see if it was the size. It was really good watching the spider curl up then just on to the cricket. The other spider still hasn't eaten yet but I'm glad Teeny-weeny has because he was the one who fell off the wall. Should I take it after 3 day and him/her eaten that he/she will be fine now?


----------

